# Help please!



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello,

I am in a desperate need for help from you guys. I found a huge boulle clock that instantly caught my eye. The finesse of details suggested it was an antique but the 1978 german mechanism proved that it's - probably a rare - modern day reproduction.

I have read that some clock brands use the Hermle mechanism even though they are not german ( Le ore clocks for example http://www.antiques.com/classified/Antiques/Antiques/Antique-Le-Ore-Italian-Gold-Plated-Religious-Pendulum-with-Chest# ). The case itself doesn't bare any signatures so it left me clueless about the provenance or manufacturer.

I haven't found a close match online so i was hoping some folks would have an idea about the brand.

The seller is claiming the metal is bronze and asking 900$ for it and i am really excited about purchasing this clock should i go for it? if not please specify the price range.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No pictures showing up, this forum doesn't support uploads of pictures, you use a hosting service and post the URI/URL using the (Insert Other Media) button.

Then the "Preview Post" button will let you see if pictures are showing up!


----------



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for the reply! it's quite strange actually because the pictures were showing and i uploaded on my dropbox. i'll try again.


----------



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)

I give up! :angry:


----------

